# My Corrie Shrinworks 280Z LWB



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*My Corrie Shrink Works 280Z LWB*

I was having trouble seeing to detail my cars. I think that was why I haven't been doing many for a while. During my last eye exam my doctor said I would need bifocals in the next year or to and he asked me if I do any close work. I told him I like to work on and paint small slot cars, and he suggested I get reading glasses and wear them over my glasses when I do this close work. I tried it and I can see much better and am there fore doing more of it. Its still a challenge for me to stay in the lines sometimes and it shows in the pictures but the cars look great going around the track and sitting on their shelf.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Great job on that car....another nice casting by Roger.

I know it's frustrating to have something be a stumbling block to prevent you from working on a project.....sometimes my hands give me fits...... :freak:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks TX,

I'm going to have to see if I can fit JLXT wheels on the front also.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks good micyou03! rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey Mike don't feel bad I put on two pairs of 3X redaing glasses when I do real close up work and most of the time I put a pair of 3X over my computer glasses when working on the cars. I have to use one pair for work on the computer and one to read an two pair for any close up work. I tried the head gear with the magnifying glasses built in but like having the broader field of vision when I work on the cars. For straight lines I highly recommend Tamiya Masking tape that you can get in the hobby shops. It take a little time to mask off the area you want to paint but it is well worth it. I found it is excellent for masking the two sides of chrome trim on a car then use the sharpie silever pen and you get a great sraight thin line.

Roger Corrie


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Getting old sucks. If you do get to the point of needing bifocals I'd highly recommend the progressive multifocal lenses. They don't have the lines so you don't get the abrupt transition from one lens to the other. They work wonderfully. I also have one prescription for regular use and another for computer use. For close up work I also use one of those magnifying desk lamps with the round flourescent bulb. The only issue with the progressives is the price. Once you're just starting down the road to presbyopia (around age 40 +-) your eyes will be changing a lot over a fairly short period of time, like months. You'll probably have to change your prescription at least every year. That starts to add up $$$ but you have no choice. The rate of change slows down by your mid 40s but from what my doctor tells me it'll continue to change, but more slowly, for many more years. I think this has something to do with the growing popularity of the 1/32 scale.

Roger, you may have to start planning for Corrie Grow Works...


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> I think this has something to do with the growing popularity of the 1/32 scale.


You know, you may very well be correct. I could easily see those with progressively worsening eyes and hands that aren't as nimble as they used to be switching scales. 1/32 scale racing is awesome.....I've got a couple cars....... I just don't have room for the 1/32 scale track.......


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Maybe it is time to invest in 1/43 scale  Oh if you think about it the Ed Bianci magnetic braid tracks you can run HO and 1.43 scale 

Roger Corrie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think I can fit a 1:43 in my basement. I think that is a nice scale. Are there any cars in that scale that don't look like toys.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Maybe it is time to invest in 1/43 scale  Oh if you think about it the Ed Bianci magnetic braid tracks you can run HO and 1.43 scale
> 
> Roger Corrie


Roger,1/43 is still not as popular as 1/32. If you were to do some 1/32 scale resin bodies man I'm sure they'd sell like mad....... :thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

micyou03 said:


> I think I can fit a 1:43 in my basement. I think that is a nice scale. Are there any cars in that scale that don't look like toys.


 Mike check out the slotcar boards here

http://p198.ezboard.com/bhomeracingworld

There is a thread on the 1/43 scale board that shows lots of new cars that are coming

http://p198.ezboard.com/fhomeracingworldfrm9.showMessage?topicID=172.topic

And 1/43 is the scale that just about every car there has ever been has been made as diecast. Also a cheap source of cars are the sets sold at Walmart, with some paint and decals they can look just fine.

By the Ed Bianci makes a nice 4 x 8 road course.

Roger Corrie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

vaBcHRog said:


> Mike check out the slotcar boards here
> 
> http://p198.ezboard.com/bhomeracingworld
> 
> ...


I'm getting itchy!!!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Also I just saw this Carrera is going to be releasing 1/43 scale sets here in the States. Now if I can make a 4 lane track I just might buy one.

http://www.homeracingworld.com/carreragocomingsoon.htm

Roger Corrie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've been doing some browsing and now I really want to go take a closer look. I was planning on thinning out my HO collection this fall. I may have to do some more thinning. 

I wonder what the Carrera cars will go for. I don't think you can use one brand on another manufacturers track. The Artin prices are great. The sets are inexpensive and the cars are only $6.00 each.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Cool!!!!

http://www.slotcarworld.com/143CarreraCars.htm


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Tempting.  rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I went to Hobbytown USA yesterday and the guy there said he was expectimg the Artin, Carrera and Scalextric? 1/43s in early September. I can't find any information indicating that Scalextric is going to do 1/43. Does anybody know?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Those 1/43 cars are kinda slick. Unfortunately, I'm on the "single addiction" plan so I'll just have to admire from afar.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> Those 1/43 cars are kinda slick. Unfortunately, I'm on the "single addiction" plan so I'll just have to admire from afar.



I know what you mean. I am trying to decide what to do. Playing with layouts of my basement and trying to figure out a way to comfortably fit a bigger table for the track now. Then I think I would love to just have a bigger HO track. Maybe I'll just try 1/43 and see if I like it. Then I ran some T-jets last night and thought I really like the smaller cars what am I thinking. Then I put an AFX on the track and thought its nice to see the car better maybe 1/43 is the way to go. I guess I don't know what you mean because I am now leaning toward having both but set up at different times and decide from there what I want to do. I need to clean my basement first anyway. I will probably wait until October before I do anything. But who knows I might change my mind in an hour or so.


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

This is my first post so here goes! I gotta agree with AfxToo. If I were to try another scale again after all these years my old timers attention deficit disorder would keep me from doing any of them well. My brother-in-law keeps tryin to get me to race 1/24 at a Hasse King commercial track downtown. He says its reminds him of the old days when we raced at another commercial track when we were kids. Thats part of what I'm afraid of. Managed to kick the 1/24 addiction then it rears its head again. I think that HOs are too kool even tho I cant see em well either. I guess it boils down to wanting to be better at the HOs.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there DAC,
Good to have you join us. You'll have fun here and there's many knowledgeable and big-hearted people who frequent here so you get more info than you can dream of. Hope you post often and share with us some of your customs (if you have any).
Cheers!


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome Boss 9. At this time I dont have a very good digital camera(it doesnt photograph small stuff very well). I have a lot of "customs" if you want to call them that,as everything we race is oval track oriented and of that mostly dirt. Go to the web site on my profile and look at all the pages as there are pictures on every page I think. Our "custom" bodies are often made to resemble dirt cars that raced at our local track thru the years so they mean nothing to any body but people here. The bodies often dont last more than one season of racing since we tend to drive like dirt trackers too! Sorry about getting off the subject of this thread (Rogers Z car) but it just happened that way.


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Be careful what you say about them brother-in-laws, one could be lurkin', ya know!


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Been caught by that lurkin' brother-in-law that races anything that moves! Racing anything from little toy cars to cold adult beverages has been the way of life for over 3 decades. Always is fun.- Damn good Brisol nite race party at Pairadice racing and Binford Speedways home office last Saturday nite.


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey DACSIGNS,
Gather up them little toy car ya want to post for these guys and bringem over. We'll create some pictures you can work with! We'll showem what replica SD Dirt Cars look like! I'm free any night cept Thurs., got 1/24th cars to wreck er I mean race!!!
www.slotcars.org/hosers


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Pairadice-
Sounds like a winner. Track Championships at the Speedway Fri. nite but if the weather sucks like they say maybe pictures are in order. If not Sat will work if yer not campin or somethin on the long weekend. Ill call later
DAC


----------

